# Smoked some Cheez-it crackers....



## jasonbgrillin (Jun 12, 2016)

Applewood smoked, 15 mins on top shelf of MES. Turned out phenomenal!  

Wood chips were still good and going after I smoked the country ribs...so why not?













image.jpeg



__ jasonbgrillin
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

Great Idea!  

Did the consistency change?

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 12, 2016)

Great, don't stop there. Point

Smoked Bread,Crackers and Snacks

T


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 12, 2016)

Why not, indeed! Why waste that leftover smoke?
The Mrs would be counting the beers left in the fridge.....
:biggrin:


----------



## jasonbgrillin (Jun 12, 2016)

No consistency change at all, Jason. They got a shade or two darker, but that's it. Came out hot and crispy. Ran the smoker at about 200 degrees for the first 5 mins then backed it down to about 120 after figuring I didn't want them to "overcook". 

I'd definitely recommend it. I did some Swiss cheese before this as well. Turned out good, but I'm not sure I like smoked white cheeses or not. I'll let it age, wrapped up for a week and taste it again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

Leftover Smoke? My wife sees this, I'll be smoking these and Goldfish daily!...JJ


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 12, 2016)

jasonBgrillin said:


> No consistency change at all, Jason. They got a shade or two darker, but that's it. Came out hot and crispy. Ran the smoker at about 200 degrees for the first 5 mins then backed it down to about 120 after figuring I didn't want them to "overcook".
> 
> I'd definitely recommend it. I did some Swiss cheese before this as well. Turned out good, but I'm not sure I like smoked white cheeses or not. I'll let it age, wrapped up for a week and taste it again.


Jason, That is great.  I will have to give it a try.  I do quite a bit of cheese as well.  I agree on swiss, but there are other white cheeses that are good smoked.  Besides Gouda I like to smoke string cheese.  Quite the treat!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 13, 2016)

Great idea!

Al


----------

